# Thread starter suggestion



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Katy here's a suggestion, is it possible to put a little star next to the name of the person who started the thread for every time they post on it. I think it would be good because when i'm reading a thread that's got loads of pages I always have to flick back to the 1st post to see who started it so i know what the OP has posted throughout the thread.


----------

